# Doctor Who?



## laker12 (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW what a finale ... he definetly will be missed...just saw the new promo for the new doctor looks interesting..what do you guys think?


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2010)

Needed more Bernard Cribbins.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 2, 2010)

The New Series looks interesting with the return of the Weeping Angels, and yet again this doesnt surprise me.... Daleks... new daleks too from the look of it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 2, 2010)

A few things noticed about Tennant's Last episode.

1. He cocked that pistol 4 times with taking his thumb off the hammer at the back

2. He had the trigger pulled THE WHOLE TIME!!! (seriously, check the close up shots of the gun)

3. WHo the fuck designed that radiation system? Ok, we've got this radiation proof box we can use to contain radiation in the event of an overload but otherwise seems to serve no purpose BUT we're going to force 1 person to be in it at all times for NO APPARENT REASON!!!!

Otherwise a great episode and I liked the end of the Time Lords, hopefully they will attempt to devise another way out of the time lock later on for the Doctor to thwart again or maybe even escape and be generally evil.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 2, 2010)

It was a good episode until the part he left the booth then it overstayed its welcome.  It was really drawn out and that bit in the alien bar made me vomit it was so fucking bad.



			
				Law said:
			
		

> Needed more Bernard Cribbins.
> +1 the guy was great in it, one of the few characters introduced in this run that I liked (other being Sally Sparrow who was in Blink)
> 
> Didn't care for this Doctor much, preferred Ecclestones so much more, Tennent did grate on me at times but I didn't mind him mostly.
> ...


One of many reasons to why RTD going is no great loss, all of his episodes had more plot holes then a series of Red Dwarf.  Also those had great big gaps in them new the doors...wtf?

Now the hack RTD is not in charge I'm hoping for a better run of episodes, I loved the first series but the others had some really awful episodes and the companions were getting old fast.  Catherine Tate...jesus fucking christ, she was worse than Bonnie Langford.  Even Adric had some redeeming qualities.

Stephen Moffat is in charge now and he has done my favourite modern Who episodes (Empty Child, The Doctor Dances, The Girl In The Fireplace &Blink) as well as the very good Jekyll series with James Nesbitt .

The new episodes are said to be more darker but still fun like the first series which I would welcome if true.  Read some interviews and read that its a all new clean start, no reoccuring companions from that run and that its sort of a reboot with a few of "classic" enemies being remodelled and such.  When the series first came back I was against Daleks being remodelled and while I doubt they will be dramatically remodelled this time I'd still welcome it just to shake some things up a bit.  Cybermen I don't mind either seeing altered but for god sake the Mondas ones and not the alt universe ones of late.

There were rumours that the next series would be more Earthbound, after seeing the TARDIS pretty much get borked at the end and hearing that the BBC has to spend less on episodes I can see this being true, which would be good, the team could focus more on story than spend time thinking up planets, sets and so on.  Jon Pertwees Doctor was Earthbound and thats one of my favourite series so it wont hurt.

After the brief glimpse of the new Doctor it seems that the rumours of him being more of a "erratic & insane" Doctor could be true and I actually liked his time on the screen, though someone should take off that Frankenstein's Monster mask that he is currently wearing.

So for once I'm looking forward to a new series, first time since the second series, while 2-4 series weren't bad, they just had too many episodes that were either meh or horrible.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

I enjoyed this episode; as soon as Wilf entered the radiation chamber I knew the problem would be getting him out again. Idiot.

It might've been designed like that so that there was always someone to maintain it; maybe there was an override somewhere for normal usage. In part one, I'm trying to think whether we saw two people come out at the same time.

The editing with the gun was awful though; I noticed that too.

New pictures show the TARDIS with the St. John's Ambulance logo on again; don't know if I'd like it being back or not. The trailer looks good for Series 5, and because a logo was announced in October, there's a good chance for a new intro. The current one kinda gets old after being more or less the same after 4-5 years.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> there's a good chance for a new intro. The current one kinda gets old after being more or less the same after 4-5 years.


Its being redone too, hopefully it wont sound like the news theme this time.

Maybe they should go more old school this time, make it more errie.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Spoiler: FLAME SHIELD



Quite frankly, I also didn't like the fact Russel T Davies added overtones to virtually all the stories he wrote; that alone makes me glad he's going.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ...as soon as Wilf entered the radiation chamber I knew the problem would be getting him out again. Idiot.



I noticed that when he went into the chamber, there was no-one in before him. How did that person get out?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2010)

That was a brilliant goodbye to david tennant


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there was, he went in in order to let someone else out. Mixed man with short hair IIRC.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 2, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Didn't care for this Doctor much, preferred Ecclestones so much more, Tennent did grate on me at times but I didn't mind him mostly.
> 
> I loved Tennant as the Doctor. He had a good persona going as a pretty fun Doctor with his fast techno-babble and love of running but he was good at the serious parts as well.
> 
> ...



Actually I think the TARDIS being borked was more of an excuse to give it a makeover than anything else. They've re-done its exterior (judging by a few shots I've seen) which probably means that the interior's getting a revamp as well. The current Tardis interior has been there for quite a while.


----------



## XWolf (Jan 2, 2010)

Gonna miss Ten, looking forward to the new series though.



			
				Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Actually I think the TARDIS being borked was more of an excuse to give it a makeover than anything else. They've re-done its exterior (judging by a few shots I've seen) which probably means that the interior's getting a revamp as well. The current Tardis interior has been there for quite a while.



I miss the original, less organic one!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

The tech interior did look good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 albeit tamer by today's standards.

I also remember Rassilon referring to the two that were against his plan as weeping angels. Significant? I think so.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Actually I think the TARDIS being borked was more of an excuse to give it a makeover than anything else. They've re-done its exterior (judging by a few shots I've seen) which probably means that the interior's getting a revamp as well. The current Tardis interior has been there for quite a while.


The interior use to get a revamp with each new Doctor.






Only just seen the new trailer...Silurians...nice.


----------



## funem (Jan 2, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steven Moffat has already said he wants to make changes like the logo and also the inside of the Tardis, the logo is on the BBC webste already 






and they are keeping tight lipped about the new Tardis interior....

Matt smith is going to look like a dweeb with a bow tie on though.....  like Indiana Jones when he is at the school


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 2, 2010)

The logo was shown before Waters of Mars.


----------



## Law (Jan 3, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they should get Bill Bailey to do it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice find Law 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That music did sound cool though. Anyone else here browse Whomix?


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 4, 2010)

Decent episode.  I would have edited the two episodes into a 90 minute episode (with a 3 minute interlude smack dab in the middle).

Not bothering with the new series.  No interest.  I wonder if there is any truth to Tennant being considered for Bilbo.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 4, 2010)

Wasn't an altogether brilliant episode.  T'was ok, but the ending dragged out WAY too long.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I loved it regardless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hard for me to dislike some things, and I've actually watched the farewell scene repeatedly on iPlayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We did record it, but I can watch it there when I'm at the computer and something else is on TV.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2010)

laker12 said:
			
		

> WOW what a finale ... he definetly will be missed...just saw the new promo for the new doctor looks interesting..what do you guys think?


I admit - I've only just watch 'End Of time' yesterday (I waited until I had both episodes & then crashed out on settee to watch the whole thing with no interuptions)

Still think Tennant was the best Doctor (Close second was Tom Baker) - I also still think the 'Doctor Smith & Jones' season was the best

Not bad - seen better & I admit some scenes there were stupid errors (HOW MUCH GAP in the glass doors that supposing prevent radioactivity to escape !!!) but what I really am miffed about is in fact the trailer for the new season

For us DW addicts - we know that the Doctor although always threatens he never resorts to mindless violence, but in the trailer I saw the new Doc 
i) Run in a room & punch a person who's doesn't seem to be threatening anyone
ii) Hit a Dalek with a Mallet (did anyone notice the Dalek seemed to be wearing army type pouches ???)
iii) Fire a gun (& we KNOW the Doctor hates Guns)

I've a feeling that the new Doc gonna be more 'action orientated'


----------



## andytjm (Jan 4, 2010)

I enjoyed the last episode, but I am very skeptical of the new guy.  It looks like he has a catchphrase 'geronimo', he said it when he became the new doctor and once in the trailer.  I HATE CATCHPHRASES!


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 4, 2010)

andytjm said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the last episode, but I am very skeptical of the new guy.  It looks like he has a catchphrase 'geronimo', he said it when he became the new doctor and once in the trailer.  I HATE CATCHPHRASES!


ALONS-Y all the way


----------



## alidsl (Jan 4, 2010)

Only British posts here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




more aimed towards "older" audiences


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> For us DW addicts - we know that the Doctor although always threatens he never resorts to mindless violence, but in the trailer I saw the new Doc
> i) Run in a room & punch a person who's doesn't seem to be threatening anyone
> ii) Hit a Dalek with a Mallet (did anyone notice the Dalek seemed to be wearing army type pouches ???)
> iii) Fire a gun (& we KNOW the Doctor hates Guns)
> ...



Tennant had the thing with running, it was sort of his running gimmick throughout his time as the Doctor


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 4, 2010)

andytjm said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the last episode, but I am very skeptical of the new guy.  It looks like he has a catchphrase 'geronimo', he said it when he became the new doctor and once in the trailer.  I HATE CATCHPHRASES!


Hang on IIRC Most of the Doctors had catchphases of some sort (something they always said) &/or gimmicks anyway 

Anyone remember these ??

"hmm" - William Hartnell
"When I say run, Run!" - Patrick Troughton
"Reverse the polarity of the neutron flow!" - Jon Pertwee
"Would you like a Jelly-baby?" - Tom baker
"Fantastic" - Christopher Eccleston
"Allons-y" - David Tennant

I admit the following 'Doctors' didn't really have a catchphase but IMHO I thought the series was going downhill once they got Peter D in - but started to 'pick-up' when Sylvestor McCoy came in with the 'darker mysterious past' of the Doc (but unfortunately that's when the-powers-that-be cancelled it)

Peter Davidson, Colin Baker, Sylvester McCoy, Paul McGann


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> For us DW addicts - we know that the Doctor although always threatens he never resorts to mindless violence, but in the trailer I saw the new Doc
> i) Run in a room & punch a person who's doesn't seem to be threatening anyone
> ii) Hit a Dalek with a Mallet (did anyone notice the Dalek seemed to be wearing army type pouches ???)
> iii) Fire a gun (& we KNOW the Doctor hates Guns)
> ...



He's going through a new regeneration and so that could effect the way he acts.  As for firing a gun, pretty sure that he was aiming at something that isn't alive rather than trying to kill something/someone.

If you're trying to save the day by say shooting something of the roof and there is nothing else that'll get the job done then you're going to use a gun.

As for hitting a Dalek on the head with a mallet, I dont see the different between that and just slamming them into walls or off ledges.


----------



## VatoLoco (Jan 4, 2010)

I really like Dr Who classics and new episodes.

I also really really enjoy Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.

Here's a video i came across by Douglas Adams starring Tom Baker speculating on the future of global communication called Hyperland (circa 1990)
=)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't forget the First Doctor nearly managed to kill a Caveman/Neanderthal with a rock...

I'm wondering who the mysterious woman was; it could've been Romana...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked the Eighth Doctor, I wish he had more than just a movie. I know he has audio adventures, but they're probably only semi-canon at best. Although the idea in the movie that he was half-human was just silly.


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 5, 2010)

David Tennant was a great Doctor IMO, but before him didn't have much time to shine. He actually looked more like a Doctor Who style character.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 5, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> David Tennant was a great Doctor IMO, but before him didn't have much time to shine. He actually looked more like a Doctor Who style character.


bull shit look at the dr whos in line they are changing the docs look more and more with each one
david tennant was awesome in general but as a doctor he is no big deal just like DT the new doc will be a badass somewhere down the line and everyone will love him or he will get killed off early and they will introduce a ginger..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd love to see another Doctor crossover; maybe this time 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th


----------



## funem (Jan 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'd love to see another Doctor crossover; maybe this time 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th



Love to see him meet with Paul McGann... that would be so cool and would make up for his single apearance as the Doctor, as Doctors go I though there was a lot of potential there that never got realised...

Top Doc's IMHO are Tom Baker,  Peter Davison and David Tennant all of them developed into good characters once they hit their stride....

I will wait to see what the new boy is like but he looks to young, made to look to old...... Time will tell (get it ? *TIME * will tell, oh please yourself )


----------



## Inunah (Jan 5, 2010)

11th Doctor did look spiffy at the end of The End of Time Part 2. He was ugly when I saw a random pic of him on Google though. Seriously, looked like an emo and/or a fag. Looks good on the set though. Didn't expect that. I kind of expected that other guy to be the Doctor, you know the one that was somehow implanted with nothing but information about The Doctor.... :\ LOL He flew around in a balloon... That's no TARDIS. I lol'd when I saw that... But somehow I expected that guy to be the new Doctor. Oh how wrong I was. At least I didn't have to feel stupid... Two other people thought the same thing with me. 

Hey, did anyone notice that at like 1am central time they showed The Water of Mars, then The End of Time Part 1, then The End of Time Part 2, and then some interview of David Tennant on some show i've never heard of and it originally aired in a time I call "Who the fuckin' bloody hell cares/knows?"? I doubt anyone would stay up that long just to watch Doctor Who. I mean, I had to record them because it was too freakin early in the morning to be staying up to or waking up at. I mean, it wouldn't be too early to wake up then if I had one of them alarm clocks that run away and hide once you hit snooze..... But still, other than that I wouldn't be able to sit through an episode of Doctor Who at that time without falling asleep. 

But enough of my rambling. LOL


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> 11th Doctor did look spiffy at the end of The End of Time Part 2. He was ugly when I saw a random pic of him on Google though. Seriously, looked like an emo and/*or a fag*. Looks good on the set though. Didn't expect that. I kind of expected that other guy to be the Doctor, you know the one that was somehow implanted with nothing but information about The Doctor.... :\ LOL He flew around in a balloon... That's no TARDIS. I lol'd when I saw that... But somehow I expected that guy to be the new Doctor. Oh how wrong I was. At least I didn't have to feel stupid... Two other people thought the same thing with me.
> 
> Hey, did anyone notice that at like 1am central time they showed The Water of Mars, then The End of Time Part 1, then The End of Time Part 2, and then some interview of David Tennant on some show i've never heard of and it originally aired in a time I call "Who the fuckin' bloody hell cares/knows?"? I doubt anyone would stay up that long just to watch Doctor Who. I mean, I had to record them because it was too freakin early in the morning to be staying up to or waking up at. I mean, it wouldn't be too early to wake up then if I had one of them alarm clocks that run away and hide once you hit snooze..... But still, other than that I wouldn't be able to sit through an episode of Doctor Who at that time without falling asleep.
> 
> But enough of my rambling. LOL


*WTF?*
You Sir are either very old or very young


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I'd love to see another Doctor crossover; maybe this time 8th, 9th, 10th and 11th


Its the 50th anniversary in 2013 so they'll probably do a multi Doctor special.

Contenders:
Tennant appearing might be deemed too soon but likely seeing he loves the show.
I'd doubt Ecclestone would ever go back.  I think he only did it in the first place because he's friends with RTD.  Still is does love how the kids and fans accepted him so its always possible, I'd love to see him return than anyone.
Paul Mcgann would return, he still does audios.
Sylvester McCoy...I hope not but I can see it being likely.
Peter Davison probably might.

The rest would probably look too different due to age or be too dead to return, I know Tom Baker has expressed interest in being a baddy one day.  Perhaps they could have some sort of excuse to why previous Doctors have aged.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 6, 2010)

There are rumours about a Dr Who film (starring David Tennant) being announced soon, or maybe it's been announced and I'm being stupid. Either way it would be interesting to see what they do about it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2010)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> There are rumours about a Dr Who film (starring David Tennant) being announced soon, or maybe it's been announced and I'm being stupid. Either way it would be interesting to see what they do about it.


Never heard about that...

Although Ninth may not return, I would like to see him return, as he's only had 13 episodes, and it'd be nice to see him again.
What I like about the 1996 film is that it was a hit in the UK, while Americans weren't fans (I'd like to think they couldn't understand it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

And I think I read that the film isn't even available in North America


----------



## Man18 (Jan 6, 2010)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> There are rumours about a Dr Who film (starring David Tennant) being announced soon, or maybe it's been announced and I'm being stupid. Either way it would be interesting to see what they do about it.


A spokeswoman for BBC Films confirmed that "a script is in development," the BBC reported in a story about David Tennant's upcoming guest appearance as the Time Lord in the Doctor Who spinoff series The Sarah Jane Adventures.

http://scifiwire.com/2009/05/a-doctor-who-movies-is-in.php


The news came out before DT died so I doubt it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> The news came out before DT died so I doubt it.


@noobs who may post: The Tenth Doctor died/regenerated; David Tennant himself is not dead, so don't ask, alright?

And that article is news to me.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ain.
> What I like about the 1996 film is that it was a hit in the UK, while Americans weren't fans (I'd like to think they couldn't understand it
> 
> 
> ...


It was actually shown a week before in the US & Canada and 'cos it didn't do well there they didn't bother to make a series, which worked out for the best in the end to be honest.  I know the DVD release never made it but its no great loss really, just your typical TV movie.


----------



## funem (Jan 7, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> L-Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has already been in the Sarah Jane Adventures... it was on ages ago between last years specials back in June.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> David Tennant was a great Doctor IMO, but before him didn't have much time to shine. He actually looked more like a Doctor Who style character.


Best doctor IMO


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 7, 2010)

Remember guys, there is allways the possibility the Tennant could return, as Roses 'human' Dr, he's still alive isn't he?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2010)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Remember guys, there is allways the possibility the Tennant could return, as Roses 'human' Dr, he's still alive isn't he?


Good point there - but don't forget the 'rift'/'rip' (whatever it was called) is supposed to be closed now, although thinking about how the timelords were 'lost' & not dead, & how they managed to get 'the four doctors' together way back - anything is possible (perhaps 'End of time' caused a new 'rift' when Galafrey got pulled through ???)


----------



## WildWon (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, finally saw this. Stunning two-parter. Touching at the end too... yup, i got misty eyed a couple of times. This is not a forum of judgement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, i'm hella interested in seeing the new Doc in action.

PS, did anyone else think "Toni" when he started "feeling himself" to make sure everything was right on his body. I dunno, maybe i just have an obsession.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's just you; I never thought that


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> PS, did anyone else think "Toni" when he started "feeling himself" to make sure everything was right on his body. I dunno, maybe i just have an obsession.


I always think of Toni when I see guys touch themselves.

Toni for 12th Doctor campaign starts here!


----------



## Langin (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yes I nealy forgot that christmas special was great! well I hope the new docter is as good(in acting) as the previus one!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought it was an excellent 2-parter. I was ecstatic that they brought the Master back. Like probably most of you, I expected that Lucy Saxon would've played a part in resurrecting him, but RTD completely subverted that by having her be the one to sabotage his resurrection, for which I'm really glad. I'm also glad that the Tenth Doctor's demise is not something big and explosive, but something simple and benign as saving Wilf's life.

I also like that RTD portrayed the Time Lords as a corrupt society, because I kinda got the feeling that they were heading down that road when I first saw the classic Tom Baker episode _Genesis of the Daleks_. They pluck the Doctor out of time simply to send him on a mission to try to prevent the creation of the Daleks, or at the very least try to make them evolve into a less aggressive species. But what gave me the feeling that corruption was evident in the Time Lord society was the fact that if the Doctor failed the mission, they would bear no responsibility for his actions as he's a renegade Time Lord to begin with.

I didn't find the ending of _Part Two_ where the Tenth Doctor says goodbye to all his companions by showing up at critical points in their life to be overblown in any way. In fact, I thought it was a nice little touch that brings RTD's era of Doctor Who full circle so that Steven Moffat has a clean slate during his time as showrunner and head writer. David Tennant was my Doctor, but I'm more than willing to give Matt Smith a chance.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

i will miss David Tennant.
He was very good.


----------

